# NO browser will play flash?



## PatrickBaer (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello all,

what shall I say? I am somewhere between WHAT F$Â§%)&/($% PIECE OF %&$(!!! and bursting in tears. 

I have tried anything possible, but literally NO SINGLE browser can play flash on my system! 

Konqueror: "You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video." (found on youtube) 
Opera can't install a plugin. 
Firefox 3.5: Can install plugin, lists the plugin in nspluginwrapper and aboutlugins, but hangs when I try to load a page with flash
Firefox 3 with wine: Plugin installs, hangs just like the native freebsd firefox.

The only way possible on my machine to watch a flash animation is by firing up a virtual windows machine. 

So please please please could somebody point me in a direction, where I should start? It's an amd64 FreeBSD 8.1 machine. 

thanks for reading

P.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2010)

PatrickBaer said:
			
		

> Firefox 3.5: Can install plugin, lists the plugin in nspluginwrapper and aboutlugins, but hangs when I try to load a page with flash



Firefox 3.5 is long obsolete, but also remember that this is the Linux Flash plugin, which is not a 100% replacement for the Windows version.  Some Flash pages just don't work.  Try the base Flash page for a test.

Flash (freshly updated to 10.1r102) works with www/firefox, currently at 3.6.12.

(Note: My tests are on i386.)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 7, 2010)

Works fine with Chrome as well.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Seamonkey2 and gnash work with youtube here. I might have configured it beyond just installing the ports, but a lot of time transpired between installing and finding flash worked, so I had forgotten.


----------



## PatrickBaer (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, I'm sorry for being unprecise here. 

I did not want to know if the rest of the world can view flash. 

I can't use flash and would like to know where I should start debugging.


----------



## Caliante (Nov 7, 2010)

PatrickBaer said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm sorry for being unprecise here.
> 
> I did not want to know if the rest of the world can view flash.
> 
> I can't use flash and would like to know where I should start debugging.



It works here as well. 8.1 and Flash 10 on Firefox 3.6.12

There are quite some posts on this forum on Flash, did you search for them? I am a noob on FreeBSD but I got it to work using those posts. For example:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5786


----------



## PatrickBaer (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, I am about to do rm -rf / now.

Did a complete reinstall of the linux_base-f10 from ports, deleted /usr/compat/linux before, reinstalled nspluginwrapper and the flashplugin. 

Nothing worked. 

Going to the adobe flash test, it gives me the "click here to download plugin" prompt. 

Sites like http://www.youtube.com give me this in the console:


```
%firefox3
:2: error: unexpected character `\30', expected keyword - e.g. `style'



*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: failed to initialize plugin-side RPC client connection
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING:(/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:3157):invoke_NP_Initialize: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(g_rpc_connection))
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: failed to initialize plugin-side RPC client connection
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING:(/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:3157):invoke_NP_Initialize: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(g_rpc_connection))
^C
```

And firefox stalls, taking the whole X-system down with it...!


----------



## PatrickBaer (Nov 7, 2010)

Short update: Will do rm -rf / now. 

Tried everything possible, the title remains valid, NONE OF THESE WORKS:

- native Firefox 3.5
- native Firefox 3.6
- Opera
- Linux Opera
- wine version of Firefox 3.6
- wine version of Opera
- Konqueror

The only one that worked: Opera in a VirtualBox machine running WinXP

If a fresh install of 8.2 will not fix it, I'll go for a new Windows CD


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 7, 2010)

Maybe this will help: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18449&highlight=flash
Also Flash work for Opera & Chrome on me, just fine.


> If a fresh install of 8.2 will not fix it, I'll go for a new Windows CD


There is nothing wrong with Flash player (At least 9 that I use). If Noob read this: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18767
Set up correctly your FreeBSD reading carefully the handbook and search on this forum (is full of threads like this). Windows is not the solution. The solution is to learn how to do it .


----------



## mdg583 (Nov 8, 2010)

I just tried moving my /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so, and as a result I got the same kind of error you described. So make sure that file is there.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 8, 2010)

PatrickBaer said:
			
		

> Short update: Will do rm -rf / now.
> 
> Tried everything possible, the title remains valid, NONE OF THESE WORKS:



Give us a link to see if maybe it just doesn't work with the Linux Flash player at all.  Did you try the "test Flash" link above?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 8, 2010)

```
pkg_add -r seamonkey2 &&  pkg_add -r gnash && rehash
```
No time to check here but that may work in this instance.  Did not see that tried in your post above...


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 16, 2010)

There's information about this in the Handbook.

Flash works fine for me with Firefox, Chromium, and Opera.


----------



## thuglife (Nov 16, 2010)

Ensure that /compat is symlinked to /usr/compat.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 17, 2010)

Forget this thread and this guy. He's just a Windows user who wants to play. He's already had one thread closed. He just wants things to work without knowing how or why. Windows was made just for people like him.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

Don't know if I necessarily agree with that observation, but OP hasn't been back in nine days, so there's probably no need for more afterburners here. Closed.


----------

